# Is this normal, skin/hair concern.



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

A while back, six months or so, give or take, I noticed Gretels chest was becoming more "bare" and she was excessively shedding all over, at one point it seemed to be completely smooth on her chest with no hair but I couldn't see any visible signs of irritation and I hadn't changed her shampoo or anything so I for the life of me don't know, I chalked it up to the changing seasons.

I did change her shampoo today to Extra Moisture Kong because I had run out of what I was using but the hairloss has been noticeable for a long while, i'm not sure how much you can tell but her little chest is bare. I asked the Dr. when we saw him while she was ill but he told me as long as she isn't losing hair off her topside it's not a big deal if she loses belly/chest hair but I need to take her to get her nails done this week and I would hate to take her to the salon if this is something wrong etc.

*edit, all she would give me is a pirate face :]










Thanks.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks normal to me. Some Chi's lose their hair on their necks and bellies and groins. Brody is a baldy too.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay good, as long as it isn't some condition I should be concerned of. 

I was just taken aback at first at how completely smooth it is but I was googling and some links said things like "this is mange" which, clearly I know it isn't mange but I did see a few conflicting things, thought i'd better ask.

Thanks Tracy


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Officially it's called "Chihuahua Pattern Baldness" not a lot you can do about it, although Zoey did grow some coat with "The Missing Link" before she didn't have any hair on her neck, now she does. Here's a picture:







She is still sparse on her chest/stomach but at least her neck hair grew in, she does have more hair on her stomach than she's ever had though.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah thank you for that term, I will write it down for reference. She did have hair till it fell out just recently, at about 18months old. I guess she and my bf are in the same hair-loss boat  I knew they were meant for each other!:lol:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja lost all of his hair from the neck down the vet told me it was normal. I like it it's so soft and kissable


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

Halle has a bald belly. I didn't really notice it much for her first few years, but then it became balder and balder it seems. 

But she has never been diagnosed with any problems because of this.


----------



## reviewsbychy (Sep 12, 2010)

are you giving her vitamins check with your vet about giving her a vitamin supplement.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

Bailey has a bald belly. I love petting her belly, so soft. Vet said it was normal.


----------

